# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Các bạn giúp mình vấn đề tạo 1 form đăng nhập, đăng kí bằng Javascript với.

## seominhthanhvip

Các bạn giúp mình với. mình có 1 bài kiểm tra như thế này

Tạo một form đăng kí có dạng:

Username:
Firstname:
Lastname:
Password:
ConfirmPassword:
Email:
ConfirmEmail:

Register Reset

Nếu thông tin phù hợp và chưa có thành viên nào có cùng Username thì thêm vào bảng gồm các trường đó.
Nếu thông tinh không phù hợp như:
- Username có chứa dấu cách.
- Email không đúng định dạng.(có @......)
- Không nhập firstname, lastname.
=> Thông báo lỗi< Javascript>.
=> Nếu đã tồn tại thành viên thì thông báo đã tồn tại.

Đúng đề thầy giáo cho bọn mình đấy. bạn nào có thể làm đc thì giúp mình với nhé. cảm ơn các bạn. Các bạn hãy giúp mình làm kỹ vào nhé. mình mới học nên không biết tý nào cả.

----------

